

Restoring a 14-year-old website - vital101
http://www.re-cycledair.com/restoring-a-14-year-old-website

======
rocky1138
It's amazing how many of us shared the same experiences around this time. I
suspect you are 31, yes? 1999 was my favourite year in high school.

My website at the time was the Armadatron, which was all things Armada (Sega
Dreamcast). It was very similar in design and content, but based on the Armada
universe. Players could read it to find where the best star-bases and planets
were in the game, etc.

I'm pretty sure the URL was [http://online-
resource.com/armadatron](http://online-resource.com/armadatron), but the
Wayback Archive redirects that URL to a parked domain. Is there any way to
disable the redirect on Wayback Machine?

In a small bit of success at the time, the official Armada devs linked me from
their home page :) I used Frontpage Express and notepad and after hosting a
different website using my ISP and Xoom, I bought my first domain and real
hosting.

That's back when you could only get domains from one company and had to pay
for two years by cheque. It took forever, but it taught me many important
things about running a website.

I am a web developer, today.

Thanks for the read!

~~~
Spittie
[http://web.archive.org/web/20010601000000*/http://online-
res...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010601000000*/http://online-
resource.com/Armadatron)

Sadly it seems that even the older snapshot is not working, so either that
wasn't your url, or the wayback machine got to it too late :(

~~~
rocky1138
Aw. Seems like you're correct. Darn!

------
null_ptr
Terrific! There's something so raw and human about these old geeky websites.
Random people from all over making comprehensive, quality content about the
things they love and showing it to the world how _they_ want, through _their_
eyes. Information is cleaner and better organized now, but less personal and
less fun for sure.

------
antr
Those 'Enter' landing pages + left menu frames are classics. Good times

~~~
joshlegs
my proudest achievement was getting 'boxless' frames working that didnt look
like shit. all hand-coded

------
sprremix
Cached (Text-only):
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.re-
cycledair.com/restoring-a-14-year-old-website)

------
jamese
Brings back a lot of memories of old sites worked on in the past... and table
layouts abused:
[http://www.davidearl.ca/portfolio/](http://www.davidearl.ca/portfolio/)

------
niix
Beautiful. I often try to find some of my old sites. This brings back some
great memories, thanks.

------
vital101
I apologize friends, I wasn't expecting this much traffic and had just stepped
out. Working on getting this back up now.

Edit: It's back up. Sorry for the inconvenience!

~~~
akurilin
What are you guys running that site on, out of curiosity?

~~~
vital101
Sorry, my $10 digital ocean vps is kinda struggling. The blog is hosted on
WordPress, and being cached via memcache. But GA real time tells me about 300
people are on concurrently which its having trouble handling. I'll be
periodically rebooting the box until I can access a computer.

~~~
atko
300 concurrent connections? Sounds great. I wish my sideproject was hit with
that kind of traffic :) I'd love to see what it takes to crash it :p

------
joshlegs
LOLLLL. I so remember these days. I had several of my own. I think mine was
"the best final fantasy 7 website out there!"

Some kid emailed me to call my bluff lol.

I still wish i could find mine, but i remember practically 0 about any of them
:'(

